# Futter für Zander im Gartenteich



## Domi_br (21. Januar 2009)

Ich habe in meinen Gartenteich ein paar kleine Zander (ca. 15cm).
Jetzt wollte ich euch mal fragen ob evt. jemand eine Idee hat was ich denen Füttern könnte.

Ich habe zwar schon etwas gegoogelt aber bin zu keinen brauchbaren Ergebnis gekommen.

Vielleicht haben ja ein paar von euch schon mal zander im Aquarium gehabt, und könnt mir ein paar Sachen empfehlen.

Es sind auch kleine Goldfische usw. drinnen aber weiß nicht ob die kleinen Zander diese schon Jagen…


----------



## Zanderlui (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Futter für Zander im Gartenteich*

einfach kleine rotaugen dazu setzen die holen die sich denn schon....


----------



## pikehunter88 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Futter für Zander im Gartenteich*

hey ich hatte mal zwei kleine in meinem aquarium schau dich mal im zoohandel oder bei terraristikbedarf um da kriegste gefrorene mückenlarven oder lebende krebstiere.
im aquarium wurden die immer gern genommen. mfg


----------



## Gardenfly (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Futter für Zander im Gartenteich*

Bei 15cm ist die Umstellung zum reinen Raubfisch fast komplett.
Ich hatte immer ein Zweitaquarium mit Futterfisch im Winter.
Wenn alle in einem ist,machen die Zander es gleich leer,aber so kann man Rationieren.
Im Gartenteich ist natürlich das Wasser kälter,also jetzt auch weniger Stoffwechsel.
Wenn bei euch im Vereinsgewässer das Senken erlaubt ist,würde ich bald losgehen und Nachschub holen.


----------



## Domi_br (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Futter für Zander im Gartenteich*

Nachschub werd ich auf jeden fall holen. Am liebsten in form von Lauben und vielleicht ein paar kaulbarsche.

Ich war aber auch grad bei einem Aquaristik Händler, und der meinte Stör- bzw. Forellenpeltes würden sie sehr gerne fressen. 
Ich werde das mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Syntac (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Futter für Zander im Gartenteich*

Also von "sehr gerne fressen" kann hier wohl nicht wirklich die Rede sein. 

wir haben HIER gerade eine Diskussion über die Aufzucht von Zandern mit Pellets, inkl. Studien etc. 

VG


----------



## Domi_br (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Futter für Zander im Gartenteich*

@ Syntac: danke für den Hinweis, sehr interessant.

Hörst sich aber schon so an als ob es möglich wäre die Zander an Pellet´s zu gewöhnen. 
Ich kann mich auch noch an einen Artikel in der Fisch&Fang errinern…. Hieß glaub ich „Die Zander Fabrik“
Die haben da auch Zander gezüchtet (also Speise-Zander)
Ich habe die Zeitschrift leider nicht mehr und weiß auch nicht mehr was die so gefüttert haben…
Ich meine aber es waren auch so ne art Pelets


----------



## TJ. (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Futter für Zander im Gartenteich*

Hab auch schon bei irgendwelchen studien in Rundbecken gelesen, dass dort die Zander Pellets genommen haben aber ob die Zander diese im Gartenteich fressen obwohl futterfische da sind ist fraglich.
Bachfohkrebse und so sachen würden sie sicher auch Fressen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Leif-Jesper (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Futter für Zander im Gartenteich*

|wavey:
2,5" Fin-S-Fish:q
Es gibt in Zoohandlungen auch etliches Getier(Fische, Krebsartige usw.) gefroren und im Sommer kannst Du dir ja die Truhe mit Selbstgefangenem vollhauen!
Evtl. musst Du das Frostfutter mittels Angelschnur zum Leben erwecken um sie daran zu gewöhnen!?
Hast Du die denn jetzt im Winter eingesetzt?


----------



## Domi_br (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Futter für Zander im Gartenteich*

@Leif-Jesper: 
nein die hab ich im herbst bei einem Spatziergang in nem abgelassen Weiher entdeckt, lagen einfach noch im Schlamm, und habse gleich mitgenommen :m


----------



## Syntac (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Futter für Zander im Gartenteich*

es ist durchaus möglich, Zander an Pellets zu gewöhnen, jedoch mit nicht unbedingt berauschenden Überlebensquoten.


----------



## pike/perch/Zander (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Futter für Zander im Gartenteich*



Domi_br schrieb:


> @Leif-Jesper:
> nein die hab ich im herbst bei einem Spatziergang in nem abgelassen Weiher entdeckt, lagen einfach noch im Schlamm, und habse gleich mitgenommen :m



na dass is doch mal ne gute tat !! ....
also ich habe auch die fisch&fang abboniert und da war letztens auf der zielfischdvd und natürlich im heft ein beitrag über nen Zander im Aquarium ... 
henning stühring hat den extra für die zielfisch reihe ein paar monate in seinem aquarium gehalten um in zu beobachten etc.
der hat den immer mit rotfedern u.ä gefüttert ... der fisch hatte allerdings schon Ü30 cm ... denke aber das der bestand deiner goldfische auch bei der größe deiner zander schon bald rapide abnehmen wird !! ^^ ... ansonsten kriegst du wie schon von anderen geschrieben köderfische im aquaristik geschäft, beim angelladen und aus deinem hausgewässer ... 
lg Andy...


----------



## fisherman93 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Futter für Zander im Gartenteich*

Also ich würde es mit Bachflohkrebsen probieren. Wenn die Zander sie nicht fressen, dann die anderen Fische.


----------



## Domi_br (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Futter für Zander im Gartenteich*

Danke für euere Tipps!
Ich werde sobald die Eisdecke weg ist (und sie hoffentlich überlebt haben) kleine Futterfische einsetzen und es auch mal mit den Störpellets versuchen….

Der bericht wie sie sich dann machen folgt...


----------



## Leif-Jesper (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Futter für Zander im Gartenteich*



Domi_br schrieb:


> Danke für euere Tipps!
> Ich werde sobald die Eisdecke weg ist (und sie hoffentlich überlebt haben) kleine Futterfische einsetzen und es auch mal mit den Störpellets versuchen….
> 
> Der bericht wie sie sich dann machen folgt...



|wavey:
Cool, ich habe auch solche geretteten Fische im Teich, aber dass soetwas überhaupt passiert#d:c#q
Dann mach mal bitte Bilder von den Stachelrittern, ich freue mich schon, hoffentlich haben sie es überlebt.


----------



## Sammael (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Futter für Zander im Gartenteich*

omg!
ich äußer mich nachher hierzu...jetzt muss ich mcih erstmal um meine kreislaufanlage kümmern!
bloß keine fischpelets für die zander kaufen!!"!!!!!!!


----------



## Sammael (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Futter für Zander im Gartenteich*

so...nun ein ausführlicher beitrag:

es gibt verschiedene theorien zur zanderfütterung mit pellet.
auf der eurotier(fachmesse) besuchte ich einen vortrag von einer firma, die produktionsanlagen für zander herstellt.
die aussage des referierenden war folgende:
wir füttern die fische anfangs mit rotatorien und lebendfutter(flohkrebse, zuckmückenlarven etc.) dann stellen wir sie bei einer größe von ca 5 cm auf trockenfutter um.
die fische nehmen das anfangs natürlich ncoh nicht richtig an, aber nachdem sie ca 2 wochen gehungert haben, fressen sie auch das trockenfutter.
es gäbe dabei "nur" verlustraten um die 20 %.

ich sehe das etwas anders!
bei einer solchen anfütterung, die meiner meinung nach bei dieser firma viel zu spät passiert sind verlustraten von über 40% zu erwarten, wenn man pech hat, hat man am ende nur einen großen zander im becken!
nicht gut!

eine andere firma füttert wesentlich früher schon mit trockenfutter und scheint damit guten erfolg zu haben!


zurück zu deiner frage:
deine zander sind VIEL zu groß um sie noch an trockenfutter zu gewöhnen, außerdem ist es sehr gefährlich irgendein trockenfutter zu nehmen, weil du die zander, sollten sie es wider aller erwartungen doch fressen, mit unangepasstem fett und proteingehalten töten könntest.
fischzuchtfutter eignet sich höchstens zum karpfenfüttern(vorsichtig betreiben) oder zum anködern von fischen beim angeln.
wenn man sich damit nciht auskennt, kann man sich die freude an seinen fischen verderben und seinen teich zudem zum umkippen bringen

konkret kann ich dir folgendes empfehlen:
ersteinmal würde ich die eisdecke zum teich vorsichtig öffnen und offen lassen(stroh etc)damit der gasaustausch weiterhin gegeben ist.
und dann würde ich wie bereits erwähnt wirklich ausschließlich mit kleinen weißfischen, krebsen, etc füttern.
zander sind in der lage nahrungspartikel aufzunehmen, die fast so groß sind, wie sie selbst!

bei fragen, melde dich einfach noch mal
;-)

greez
kalle


----------



## getchyouzander (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Futter für Zander im Gartenteich*



Domi_br schrieb:


> @ Syntac: danke für den Hinweis, sehr interessant.
> 
> Hörst sich aber schon so an als ob es möglich wäre die Zander an Pellet´s zu gewöhnen.
> Ich kann mich auch noch an einen Artikel in der Fisch&Fang errinern…. Hieß glaub ich „Die Zander Fabrik“
> ...


Hallo,
der Artikel ist im Blinker 8/2007 S. 94/95 von Lars Ostergard
..."Die genaue Zusammensetzung des Futters ist natürlich  ein Betriebsgeheimnis. Aber soviel plaudert Lars doch aus: Es ist das Trockenfutter der Marke Dana Feed und nicht annähernd so fetthaltig wie für Forellen"...
..."Zunächst füttert man die Fischschen mit Larven des Kleinkrebses Artemia Salina"...
..."Ab einer bestimmten Größe gibt man den Fischen Trockenfutter"...

Leider keine Angabe der bestimmten Größe, aber ein wenig Betriebsgeheimnis sei gegönnt.
Ansonsten kann ich mich Sammael nur anschließen. Hab zwar noch keine Zander gehalten, aber Kleinbarsche und Stichlinge.
Ohne sehr abwechlungsreiche, möglichst Lebendkost bekommen die schnell Mangelerscheinungen.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Futter für Zander im Gartenteich*

Vergiss die Pelets, setze einige Lauben oder Moderlischen die mögen Zander.
Nimm aber keine Blaubandbärblinge, die können die Zander übern Winter Verletzen , das sie daran Zugrunde gehen(sie fressen sie an).

gruß Günter


----------

